# Jerry Seinfeld and Microsoft



## amtrack88 (Sep 15, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SiBBi35zKY&feature=related

Strange.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a retarded ad campaign, which is appropriate, since Seinfeld's humor is retarded.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 15, 2008)

It's horribly disappointing. It's a horrible counter to "I'm a mac" ads. It's (if I'm not mistaken) 90 seconds (if I am mistaken, way too damn long) of random shoe-shopping and convo.. just... ugh...

I wish Microsoft would learn how to be a little more 'cool', or at least start failing a little less hard.


----------



## amtrack88 (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know. I found it moderately amusing.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 15, 2008)

amtrack88 said:


> I don't know. I found it moderately amusing.



I like Seinfeld, and I thought some of it was a bit amusing. I'm still hoping for something better to come. It just seemed like Windows was too modestly mentioned. They should take a dirty swing back at Apple.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 15, 2008)

My dad works for microsoft and he told me that they've been saying they had a response to mac ads for, like, a year. So I thought it would be funny when they finally aired it. They've been letting mac ads wipe the floor with them for so long, and this is the shit they come up with as a response years later?

Microsoft is really getting killed =\


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 15, 2008)

Doesn't Microsoft own like half of Apple anyway? My main issue with a Microsoft counter ad is it's unnecessary since the Apple ones were pimping the Windows OS at the same time they were pimping themselves, so they basically get to promote both companies in the same ad. They should want _more_ people buying Macs, not less.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Doesn't Microsoft own like half of Apple anyway? My main issue with a Microsoft counter ad is it's unnecessary since the Apple ones were pimping the Windows OS at the same time they were pimping themselves, so they basically get to promote both companies in the same ad. They should want _more_ people buying Macs, not less.



Maybe I missed something. Maybe I'm stupid. I don't know. But what?


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 15, 2008)

*sigh* look, if Apple only has about 10% of the market cornered, and Microsoft owns about 50% of that, _you_ do the math, maybe _I'm_ the one whose got it twisted.


----------



## Aden (Sep 15, 2008)

Well, first I'm trying to figure out all this "Microsoft owns half of Apple" stuff. Never heard that before. Source?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2008)

It's a show about nothing!


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 15, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> It's a show about nothing!



America's favorite kind! Yay!


I was unaware of Microsoft owning part of Apple, but if what you say is true, WB, then why would MS want Apple to win market shares, other than being able to own half of what Apple supposedly holds?


----------



## Dyluck (Sep 15, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> stuff



Your bugs are secretly in a giant line that is moving into a squishing machine. They all get squished as soon as they go off the far side of the page.


----------



## Eshmasesh (Sep 15, 2008)

Microsoft doesn't own half of Apple. I have absolutely no idea why anyone would think that.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 16, 2008)

Well this is what a Mactard told me a while back, and he was pissed about it. Don't know what his source was. But Microsoft and Apple must have some sort of deal going on if you can use both operating systems on a Mac now, since y'know, Windows sorta used to be what you'd buy a PC for? Either way, as long as that's true and Microsoft has the potential to benefit from people buying Macs, they should want people to BUY MACS because no amount of people switching machines is going to hurt their share of the OS market at this point.

As for me, I've gotta figure out if it's even possible to put the latest version of OSX on this 6 year old iMac which is the only way I'll be able to update pretty much any of my software now unless I get a new one. That's really the only thing about Apple that's pissed me off for as long as I've been a Mac user. Their machines, if you take care of them are built to last, but they'd rather have you keep buying new ones and I guess not enough people were so they pulled some strings in the software businesses and decided "ok, not enough people are buying the new versions of the same damn machines/operating systems just for the sake of having the new version, so we'll just coerce them into it."


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2008)

David M. Awesome said:


> Your bugs are secretly in a giant line that is moving into a squishing machine. They all get squished as soon as they go off the far side of the page.



Dammit. Someone always has to fuck with my bugs. Now I have to find something else. I hope this made your day


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 16, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I like Seinfeld, and I thought some of it was a bit amusing. I'm still hoping for something better to come. It just seemed like Windows was too modestly mentioned. They should take a dirty swing back at Apple.




I thought their official stance was to "not respond directly to the Mac vs. PC ads", but it would be funny to see what kind of swing they would take.



I like the ads. Now, I'm not saying I like Microsoft. I just like the ads. Seinfeld has an appealing sense of humor to me and Bill Gate's presence just sort of exacerbates the whole thing.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 16, 2008)

Microsoft has more market share than Apple.  They don't need to do anything.  Except maybe turn Vista from another WinME into something really great.  (Fat chance.)


----------



## Kirbizard (Sep 16, 2008)

That advert was... Funny?

I'm not laughing, I'm not even barely amused by it. <(._.)>
It's supporting my urge to switch to Mac. :G


----------



## Aden (Sep 16, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Well this is what a Mactard told me a while back, and he was pissed about it. Don't know what his source was. But Microsoft and Apple must have some sort of deal going on if you can use both operating systems on a Mac now, since y'know, Windows sorta used to be what you'd buy a PC for?



All Apple did was provide a dual-booting solution. Apple is primarily a hardware company. Their software exists to sell their hardware. Since allowing more flexibility by being able to dual-boot Windows (and therefore run anything a Windows box could) would increase hardware sales, they went for it. No shady deals I can see.


----------



## Wolf-Bone (Sep 16, 2008)

I never said it was a shady deal. All I said was if consumers were ever on the fence because they liked Apple's hardware but preferred Windows OS over Mac OS, they can get a Mac but still put money in Microsoft's pocket. So really, the competition is over between those two which is why they can even afford to risk taking shots at each other now, except now it seems pointless.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 16, 2008)

MS owns some shares of Apple and Apple owns some shares of MS. It's common business strategy to own a piece of your competitors. And MS makes Office of Mac and their servers are Linux servers.

I think the commercials are pretty stupid. I mean, Bill Gates doesn't even work for MS anymore, and I wouldn't ask him if there was going to be editable computers in the future, because, 1) I don't care, and 2) I'm not stinking anything with a Windows logo in my mouth anyway. and  3) He could be lying through his teeth just to impress me for all I know.

I have seen a lot of "We don't care about our consumers, we just want to make a profit" from Microsoft lately. And the fact that Vista was the last working product they put out (one without too many bugs and wasn't faulty) shows that quite clearly as  well as their lack of determination to fix the issues. It's all "Oh well, we have plenty of money, we'll just build a new one." And they aren't paying that much attention to the concerns of the consumers.

As Bill Gates once said in a Simpson's  Episode "I didn't get rich by writing a lot of checks." Ironic thing is  that is basically what Microsoft has been doing a lot of lately to cover the cost to pretend to fix the bugs  in their products. They've turned into a "Krusty the Clown" line of toys, if you will. It's sad and pathetic. They were great and were on their way to having a monopoly. Mac wasn't even on the radar then. Now, Mac is gaining more and more ground. #1 laptop on campuses, #1 music store, #1 portable music device.....I don't know. I think the commercials, (which really are mini-Seinfeild  episodes) say a lot about Microsofts mindset at the moment: Pretending to say a lot by saying nothing at all.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 16, 2008)

Shouden said:


> MS owns some shares of Apple and Apple owns some shares of MS. It's common business strategy to own a piece of your competitors. And MS makes Office of Mac and their servers are Linux servers.
> 
> I think the commercials are pretty stupid. I mean, Bill Gates doesn't even work for MS anymore, and I wouldn't ask him if there was going to be editable computers in the future, because, 1) I don't care, and 2) I'm not stinking anything with a Windows logo in my mouth anyway. and  3) He could be lying through his teeth just to impress me for all I know.
> 
> ...



I don't think Microsoft is _really_ going to start putting out edible computers. It'd be cool if they were about the price of a cake, but.. >->

Microsoft isn't really out to screw their customers over and just trick them into buying a newer Windows OS. MS, to me, seems to lack vision and organization, which is what I think really has helped Apple out in recent years. But I'll much sooner try out a computer with linux than a mac.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 16, 2008)

but OSX is linux....well...Unix based anyway....practically the same thing.


----------



## Biles (Sep 21, 2008)

Wolf-Bone said:


> Doesn't Microsoft own like half of Apple anyway?



One of those Mac myths that tend to float around the internet as if it still happens. It was probably true in the first few years when Steve Jobs returned. But most people don't realize that the shares M$ had of Apple were *none-voting* shares, and the U.S. government wouldn't allow M$ to sell those shares to anyone else. Apple had already bought back those shares.



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Microsoft has more market share than Apple.  They don't need to do anything.  Except maybe turn Vista from another WinME into something really great.  (Fat chance.)



Speaking of "(fat chance.)" hehe, that attitude that M$ probably has about that reminds me of this pic here:






As far as I see it, M$ Windows share is this big giant oak tree that is rotting from the inside. If hasn't occurred already, their market share has probably dipped below the 90% line where as Apple has already reached the double-digit. This of course is likely a case in just the U.S. alone.


----------



## Takun (Sep 21, 2008)

Anyone see the *new* advertisement?  Pretty big comeback for the I'm a Mac/I'm a PC.  All the people being proud to be a PC.


----------



## Grimfang (Sep 21, 2008)

I think it was a good change from the original sketch. It's a good swing back at the Mac vs PC ads by Apple without being negative.


----------

